

Dynamic image manipulation technology using "energy seams" - rms
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vIFCV2spKtg

======
rms
Here's the paper. <http://portal.acm.org/citation.cfm?id=1276377.1276390>

Also got some coverage on an Adobe blog which makes me think they want to
duplicate this functionality as soon as possible.
<http://blogs.adobe.com/jnack/2007/08/holy_crapworthy.html>

~~~
nickb
The paper you linked is behind a paywall :(

Here's a free version from the author himself:

Paper: <http://www.faculty.idc.ac.il/arik/imret.pdf>

Hi-rez video: <http://www.faculty.idc.ac.il/arik/IMRet-All.mov>

PS: This stuff is probably in the process of getting patented. Adobe will have
to license it. Few years back Adobe got into a lot of trouble for "stealing"
healing brush from one guy. He sued them and I think they settled.

~~~
rms
sorry about that and thanks for the link, I'm gonna miss my University tunnel
when I graduate/drop out.

~~~
nickb
don't drop out :)

~~~
rms
It's just a fantasy, I do Industrial Engineering and it's a truly miserable
field. I get to drop out and move to NYC if my company hits 300k revenue next
year.

------
far33d
The 2D image processing stuff at Siggraph this year was truly exceptional. I
usually skip right through that part of the conference and proceedings, but
this year there were a few really cool things.

~~~
far33d
This was pretty cool too:

<http://vis.berkeley.edu/papers/softscissors/>

------
daniel-cussen
That is beyond awesome.

